# Orange Slice in your area?



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do the stores around you sell Orange Slice? I remember buying it back in High School but I have not seen it around here in Ohio since 2002.

I loved that stuff.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have seen a couple Internet sites that sell it (though the one I just looked at doesn't have it in stock), but I haven't seen it at the store.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I thought I saw some at a gas station a few days ago.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know about Orange Slice but man, I had a wicked Orange Fanta (pronounced FAAAHNTAH) in Europe when I was backpacking as a kid. Just not the same as the Fanta (pronounced FANTA) here.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I've got a local market that caries all sorts of pop,sodas from the past

FAGO
FRESCA
TOWN CLUB
A&W ROOT BEER
IBC ROOT BEER
FANTA,ORANGE AND STRAWBERRY
RILES CREAM SODA
GORDONS LEMON LIME
ORANGE AND REGULAR SLICE
VERNORS ORGINAL AGE GINER ALE


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

sailchaser said:


> I've got a local market that caries all sorts of pop,sodas from the past
> 
> FRESCA


"How about a Fresca?"


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> "How about a Fresca?"


Yep one of my favorites,Fresca


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> "How about a Fresca?"


You'll get nothing and like it, Hog Boy..


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Fresca rules!! Here's one you won't find up north, Cheerwine.

Oh, yep we have Orange Slice around these parts.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Try TPS Dan, they sell Cheerwine, Mexican Coke and Hines Rootbeer. As good a chance as any :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Try TPS Dan, they sell Cheerwine, Mexican Coke and Hines Rootbeer. As good a chance as any :tu


I didn't know they have Mexican Coke. I am getting some tomorrow! :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

This might help, Pepsi owns the Slice brand name and recently changed the Orange Slice's name to Tropicana Twister Orange. Hope this helps.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

whats an orange slice, the orange chocolate thing? they usually sell them here at shoppers drug mart during christmas season


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

r-ice said:


> whats an orange slice, the orange chocolate thing? they usually sell them here at shoppers drug mart during christmas season


It's a soft drink that is one flavor of the Slice product line (now the Tropicana product line) that I believe are all citrus flavored.


----------



## MooseToga (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man, I used to love me some Orange Slice back in the day. The only thing better was Adirondack brand orange soda... that stuff was crack in a bottle.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I remember the Adirondack brand from fishing in the Monroe/Orange area and further up north. Good stuff. The Tropicana Twister does taste like the old Slice.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

taltos said:


> This might help, Pepsi owns the Slice brand name and recently changed the Orange Slice's name to Tropicana Twister Orange. Hope this helps.


Geez.... I am going to be afraid to try it. I just loved the name Orange Slice. I LOVE ketchup. It is kind of like when Heinz was stupid and started making ketchup green, orange, etc.

I guess I have to pick up a can of Tropicana Twister.

Thanks taltos! :tu


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Twister is not the same....it lacks that kick that Slice had, but it's very close.

If the old forum I used to post on was still around (got deleted, all of it), I had a massive rant about the formula change from slice to tropicana twister. Namely the amount of sweetener has went up.

I'm mostly a Sunkist Orange person now.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

stfoley said:


> Twister is not the same....it lacks that kick that Slice had, but it's very close.
> 
> If the old forum I used to post on was still around (got deleted, all of it), I had a massive rant about the formula change from slice to tropicana twister. Namely the amount of sweetener has went up.
> 
> I'm mostly a Sunkist Orange person now.


Dang  I don't care for Sunkist though.

I did pick up a Mexican Coke from The Party Source this afternoon :tu


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I used to dig on the Apple Slice soda . Haven"t seen it in about 17 years .


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

The mexican coke was allright. It tasted a little better than American coke, but not much. I don't see myself buying this on a regular basis b/c it is $1.49 for a 12 ounce bottle.


----------

